

States with the most and least firearms murders - coderdude
http://flowingdata.com/2011/01/19/states-with-the-most-and-least-firearms-murders/

======
callmeed
So, humidity makes you want to kill someone? (I'm half joking).

I'm curious how it matches up with (a) murders of all types, (b) gun ownership
rates/laws,

~~~
younata
My first thought was how it would look like in comparison to gun ownership
rates/laws.

------
harshpotatoes
Oddly, Florida does not seem to be listed.

~~~
coderdude
The author said this in one of the comments: "Numbers were not reported for
two states, one of them being Florida."

